# co2 regulator opinions (DICI Machinery)



## morwok (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been looking at these as well. Did you wind up buying it? If so, what are you thoughts so far?

And if anyone else has any experience, please add to the discussion.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.cndcgs.net/en/index.asp

They just look like knock offs of other Chinese made co2 stuff. I would imagine they work just like an aquatek.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Well fellas, I took the plunge and brought one.

I feel like I'm taking one for the team as I brought the full set up kit.

I will write a review on it soon, but in the mean time, what are the steps to check for a leak on a 5lb with this regulator?

I read the dual stage leak test and it seem confusing as I have a single stage and can not perform some of the steps.

Is the gauge suppose to read 800 psi all the time? When when the regulator is off? I'm going to set it up now, hopefully I am still alive to post back my findings.

The box said it has "Two Stage Co2" I doubt it is dual stage as the cost for this unit is 100 dollars.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I just bought the small fuschia coloured regulator with needle valve, bubble counter and solenoid, and have been running it for a few days now. So far so good. I really like the fact that the two gauges are compact because the whole co2 kit fits neatly in the cabinet. Also, the control for the bubble count is actually very accurate. Fingers crossed!
















:smile:


----------



## dmifflin (Mar 7, 2012)

i was looking at buying one of these regs from aqua inspiration in torornto since canada dont seem to have alot of stuff available.can anyone let me know if these regs work decent. thanks


----------



## andrejacobs81 (Apr 14, 2013)

Any update on this Dici regulator?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

andrejacobs81 said:


> Any update on this Dici regulator?


10 month old thread 

I think FlyingHellFish found that there were significant problems with the regulator (believe the solenoid could not hold the back pressure, and kept increasing when it was shut off).


----------



## andrejacobs81 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Will stay clear of those units then.


----------



## CritterJ (Jun 16, 2014)

Totaly disagree. Been running one of these on a 100gal cube for close to a year now. No issues at all. Kills the similarily priced competition, and is fully warenteed for 3 years. I cant find any reason to spend 2 or 3 times the price for a "high end" regulater.

I should add that I am using the large dual stage reg, with 2 large guages on top. Horizontal install (bar canister), not the little red one in the above pic. Also, I have used several of the dici regulators as well as many others, so I am not basing my opinion on one single products individual manufacturing...


----------

